# Una de cal y otra de arena



## Muti

Alguém poderia me dizer alguma expressão ou provérbio em português equivalente a "una de cal y otra de arena"?
Muito obrigada.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

O que a expressão significa? Poderia dar um exemplo de situação em que ela é usada, por favor?

Até.:


----------



## willy2008

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> O que a expressão significa? Poderia dar um exemplo de situação em que ela é usada, por favor?
> 
> Até.:


 A expressão quer dizer uma boa e uma má. (una buena y una mala)


----------



## FabiArgentina

Con respecto a una de cal y una de arena, jamás pude saber si cal era la buena o la mala, por lo que me sucede lo mismo con arena...


----------



## Mangato

Parece ser a la buena es la de cal. Pero no se por que es mejor la cal que la arena.

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2007/01/14/blog07/1168804050.html


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi pessoal.
 
A expressão não é conhecida em português também?
 
Uma de cal, outra de areia.
 
Abraços.


----------



## zelis

Quando uma coisa é boa e outra má, diz-se «uma no cravo e outra na ferradura», «dar uma no cravo e outra na ferradura». Diz-se de alguém que faz uma coisa mal e outra bem. A metáfora vem do mundo dos ferradores, homens cujo ofício era tosquiar os animais, burros, machos e mulas, e calçá-los, ou seja, pôr-lhes as ferraduras. Ao pôr os cravos, podia falhar com o martelo (julgo que se chama assim) e dar uma martelada na ferradura e não no cravo.
A mistura de cal e areia é trabalho de pedreiros e ajudantes de pedreiro, para fazer a massa ou argamassa com que ligam os tijolos, quando levantam paredes, e  com que as rebocam. Uma medida de cal, três ou quatro de areia. Mas aqui, não há bem nem mal.


----------



## argentinodebsas

Para mí la buena es la de arena, porque _poner un granito de arena_ es algo bueno.


----------



## Carfer

Giorgio Lontano said:


> A expressão não é conhecida em português também?Uma de cal, outra de areia.


 
Que eu saiba não, Giorgio. A expressão que usamos nessa situação é a que o Zelis já indicou: _'uma no cravo, outra na ferradura'_. A menos que a expressão seja usada no Brasil, atrever-me-ia a dizer, a partir de pequenos nadas, que o texto do _site_ que indicou foi traduzido por alguém cuja língua nativa é o espanhol.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Que eu saiba não, Giorgio. A expressão que usamos nessa situação é a que o Zelis já indicou: _'uma no cravo, outra na ferradura'_. A menos que a expressão seja usada no Brasil, atrever-me-ia a dizer, a partir de pequenos nadas, que o texto do _site_ que indicou foi traduzido por alguém cuja língua nativa é o espanhol.


 
_Una en clavo y otra en la herradura,_ também se utiliza no espanhol. Há quem por  brincar diz.

_Una en clavo, otra en la herradura y otra en el dedo_...

Espero que entre os colegas não tenhamos ferrador nenhum

Cumprimentos


----------



## Vanda

Uma que temos, que não seria bem uma expressão, (ou seria?) e que daria a mesma idéia é "morder e assoprar".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Esta expreion segun entiendo tiene que ver con un material (una mezcla)que se utiliza para construccion...y connota la necesidad de aceptar que tenemos siempre la posibilidad de vivir experiencias, unas malas otras buenas, pero ambas son necesarias para poder contruir nuestras vidas.

Aqui, se toco el tema...

saludos
Rosangelus


----------



## Muti

Muito obrigada! Eu acho que "uma no cravo e outra na ferradura" é uma expressão que tem exatamente o mesmo significado que "una de cal y otra de arena".


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Carfer said:


> Que eu saiba não, Giorgio. A expressão que usamos nessa situação é a que o Zelis já indicou: _'uma no cravo, outra na ferradura'_. A menos que a expressão seja usada no Brasil, atrever-me-ia a dizer, a partir de pequenos nadas, que o texto do _site_ que indicou foi traduzido por alguém cuja língua nativa é o espanhol.


 
Muito obrigado Carfer.

Pelo encabeçado do site, acho que você está certo. 

Abraço.


----------

